# Is Care Fresh litter safe?



## CB Millicent (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of switching to Care Fresh litter for a week while we have a pet sitter. Our local rescue place fills a litter box with half Care Fresh and half hay, which makes for easy clean up. We currently use Aspen chips with a grate over top. I'd like to try the Care Fresh to make life easier for our pet sitter, but am afraid my buns would accidentally eat some of it while consuming the hay. 

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 10, 2012)

I used it once and Fraggles did eat a little of it. But I was told that it was safe. The reason that I did not buy it again was that the product itself is stinky and musty smelling and when it got wet from urine :yuck
It filled the whole living room with stink and I did not buy it again. I posted about it here and a lot of people agreed that it was really bad smelling.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 10, 2012)

I read here in a thread that it wasn't safe, it expands when wet and causes blockages


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 10, 2012)

That is what I use, I fill his box with hay first then sprinkle some care fresh litter on top to soften it for him. He has eaten it before and he didn't get sick. I hope it is not toxic :confused2:

It does tend to smell when the rabbit pees on it, but if you change it enough you don't need to worry...


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 10, 2012)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=69437&forum_id=16&highlight=carefresh

here's one-


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2012)

We use kiln dried pine from Walmart--think it's called Pet's Choice.


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to use it, it plenty safe for my buns, dear lord, it's so expensive. I use Yesterday's News Cat Litter.


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 14, 2012)

I use Carefresh for some of my rabbits. I agree it smells bad the instant a rabbit pees on it, but I clean them out daily so it does not get too bad.

I think it should be noted that almost any litter has the potential to cause digestive problems if consumed in large enough amounts, including aspen shavings, pine litters, cellulose litters, etc. Some may also have the potential to cause problems from fumes and other toxins (some pine litters and some other wood litters) as well as dust. I use different litters for different buns becuase I have found that rabbits will often munch on one litter and not on another litter.


----------

